# Nicot Queen Rearing Kits



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm cross-posting this offer. Another beekeeper in this area bought one of these queen rearing kits from Mann Lake. He was confused and disappointed and asked me if I would type up a step-by-step instruction of how I make it work. After many seasons, I think I've finally figured it out.

If anyone would like a free copy of what I wrote up, send me an e-mail "off-list" and I'll reply with an attached Word document. Beesource.com won't allow attachments so send your e-mail to [email protected] and put "Nicot" in the subject line.

All the best,

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Grant said:


> Beesource.com won't allow attachments


Actually, it does now. I enabled the attachment feature and we'll see how it goes. I'm only allowing these text files: .txt .pdf .doc
The attachment field now shows up when you post a message. And for right now, the attachments are moderated.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Barry said:


> Actually, it does now. I enabled the attachment feature and we'll see how it goes. I'm only allowing these text files: .txt .pdf .doc
> The attachment field now shows up when you post a message. And for right now, the attachments are moderated.


Sweet! Thanks Barry.

Thanks for the email Grant!


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Cool! Better improvements all the time.

Anyone e-mailing me will have to wait until Monday. I'll be at the Missouri State Beekeepers Fall meeting this weekend.

Thanks, and all the best,

Grant


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks,
I got the email.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

You mean, the the new international standard .odt, via OpenOffice.org isn't going to be allowed? So for those of us who don't use Microsoft products, we shall be punished?

How unfortunate.

Well, at least OpenOffice lets us convert the doc from .odt to .pdf with one click. 

Big Bear


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Even if you don't use this unit, or if you're thinking about raising queens this next season, I'd be glad to send you my version of my plan free of charge.

Send me an e-mail to [email protected] and put "NICOT" in the subject line. I'll reply with the attachment.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I created a web site to contain this manuscript.

simply click here: http://www.nicot.homestead.com

It's free and available to anyone interested in how I got my system to work after a few years of tinkering, trial and error, a few curses and frustration.

All the best,

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

